# Great birthday sales



## Mtoefy (26/5/18)

Hi 

@ShaneW

Just wanted to give u huge thanks for the awesome birthday sale. The specials was ridiculous. And too top that off i won a free voopoo too kit

Thanks guys.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

Mtoefy Congrats on winning a super prize! Happy Vapes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

AWESOME!!! Congrats on all your goodies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

Congrats @Mtoefy !
Well done @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/5/18)

Congratulations @Mtoefy, what an amazing prizeWay to go @ShaneW

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/18)

What an amazing prize! 
Congrats dude


----------



## ShaneW (28/5/18)

Awesome!!!  Thanks for the shoutout and enjoy the prize


----------

